
MacOS Vulnerability Exposes Passwords of Encrypted APFS Volumes in Plain Text - glhaynes
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/10/05/macos-high-sierra-disk-utility-vulnerability/
======
7265626F6F74
This makes me wonder if previous versions of OS X and macOS store encrypted
volume passwords in plain text as well or if this flaw is storing the entered
password as the hint when setting up the volume, but that doesn't seem likely
if unlocking the volume is possible with the password.

